# Hit some quality Saugeyes



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well have been chasing the eyes as much as possible lately and had some quality size,fish show up. 
A week ago Thursday I had a awesome evening bite at 2 central Ohio lakes. First was on Big Joshy swims before dark then right at dark switched to a Rogue Lime crush jerk and couple casts in after pulling bait down and letting it set there I made a Suttle pull of bait barely moving it and felt that suction type bite of a good fish. 24" fat girl took it front hook first in mouth. Got pic of her and phone rang had to move on wife called into work. Dreaded leaving there was good fish moving thru that area. 
Soooooo on way home pouting and wife calls back canceled you can still fish almost turned around went back but was much closer to home so headed to a area at Alum that has seen a lot of fishermen and fish no one was there so decide to fish it. Decided to rig only a Big Joshy J5 swim and work the area thoroughly. 
First area pretty quick get a hard strike on big swim was a very healthy 23" eye then abut later a 21 1/2" eye choking on the Slimsbait colored J5.
Nothing else after a while of casting walk over to another part of the shore a sloping edge into deeper water. Started casting slow reeling the swim with some wrist roll action allowing it to flutter down some and all the sudden dead weight felt on rod and set into a stout fish who was not happy to be hooked,after good fight she tired out and landed my biggest this fall so far. She measure at 27" tried to get a weight real quick but my digital scale was dead. So took a self with her bit my arms are to short to get her all in pic about that time I see someone getting close and quickly eased her back in water to allow some one else the chance to catch. What a beast she was barely get hand squeezed around her back. Getting ready to go play in the cold wind and see if any snow flies. Temps dropping fast and feed bags are on. Got 13 other night in rain and after most after. With 6 respectable ones up to 21" caught in a area shockingly not being fished much. Going to try it some again tonight. 
Here is a couple pics on is a 24" I got picture does not do it justice was a lot fatter then it looks but would love to had a pic with the 24" and the 27" together so you could see just how broad the 27"was.















Smallies are still busy as well got 2 fat pigs on jerk this week.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nicfe fish, I will be heading to Buckeye in the morning and see how it looks.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Very nicely done. Me and my 12 yr old tried for a few hours tonight. Wind was howling pretty good and had a few snowflakes hitting us in the face. The rocks won tonight with three lost lures and no fish. Whole different ballgame fishing at night. Your posts are great and continue to give me hope. Nice job.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Just spent the last two plus hours at alum without any luck. Headed to scioto now. After Taco Bell of course


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

I couldn't even imagine what it would be like to hit a 27" saugeye!


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Gfhteen said:


> I couldn't even imagine what it would be like to hit a 27" saugeye!


I think I would have to go back to my car and change my pants!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great looking fish troy,lol i bout messed my pants when i first seen the pic.
Were slowly starting to see a few biggee fish show up. Guts are def. Getting big.
The last few years end of nov.-beg.of december is when the pigs really start showing up,cant wait to get back out...


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Another good post Troy. Hope you made it out last night. Was nasty out there but this years personal best for me and a few other nice ones. J5's and lime crush Jr. rogue.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice fish slim stay out of my spot.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

What a great saugeye! You are without a doubt, THE saugeye master! Great job and congrats!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice man! That saugeye is an absolute monster! I need to go get one of these lime green rogues and learn how to tune and use them properly(aka read your rainy night jerk bite novel again)


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

For the fishes sake alone,thank God slim an Skippy don't fish together! There wouldn't be any big fish left for any of us humans....dre lime crush is deadly at times,rouge may be tougher to tune anymore,but they have really stepped up on the colors !


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks guys but Skippy is the one on the tear he has been pulling big girls consistently this last month. His latest one holds the J5 Joshy record so far that we know about. Lol monster fish Matt would have loved to seen her. Bobby we have talked about hooking up for the last year or so miss fishing some of his fishing holes that i used to hit many years back. Keep the fish posts coming


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Got the word last night. Wife said she's not going to keep dinner hot for me anymore unless I start taking pictures.. Only have a flip phone so I guess I had better start carrying a camera around..


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Was out last night briefly. Managed a few eyes and lost something huge right at the shore I'm hoping it was just a big Muskie because I don't even want to thing about it being a saugeye.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes, saugeye master.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

You remain the master!


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Have a question for you guys does the full moon help the saugeye fishing or hurt it I tried for a couple of hours from about 4 30 to 7 30 only one bite and missed it


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

my personal opinion is that they fed hard during that snow saturday and their building their appetite back up


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep webby at Indian at least. Moved 5 times little guys only. Till last move found 4 better fish with another 24".


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice. I can't get back after em till wednesday. You definately have the hog radar on this year


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Last night retrieve was slowed wayyyy down with pauses.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishslim said:


> Last night retrieve was slowed wayyyy down with pauses.


Had the same deal sunday. Wanted it WAYY slower


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

Just found out I have tomorrow off so I plan on putting in some more late hours fishing next couple nights, just haven't decided which body of water yet.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

That is a good as it gets. Awesome job on that monster!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Texican said:


> Have a question for you guys does the full moon help the saugeye fishing or hurt it I tried for a couple of hours from about 4 30 to 7 30 only one bite and missed it


3 days before and 3 days after full moon you can catch trophy fish,moon makes them more active.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great Happy everyone,will be wondering around. Lol I was out a little looking at spots and if any indication wild life was moving everywhere. Coyotes were howling even before dark. Usually means active fish as well.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

Just caught a nice 23" on a lime 3.25 joshy. But not sure if I should move since this is only fish in 2 hours


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Gfhteen said:


> Just caught a nice 23" on a lime 3.25 joshy. But not sure if I should move since this is only fish in 2 hours


Heck yeah nice fish man! Stay there I'd say, the bite could have just now turned on at that spot. Give it a little while at least.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

2 hours and no more just got to alum now


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats that's how it can be I got that 23" other night tried it 15 more minutes and moved but only about 2p t ads to the other side of edge and immediately snacked that 27" girl. They rend to roam more in smaller groups when bigger I feel unless lake is just packed with quantity of bigger ones. Those lime and Slimsbait Josh are racking up some quality fish so far this fall. Keep it up. And remember they quit or are not hitting jigs go to jerks they get moody.lol


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Very pretty fish ghfteen! Congrats!








my biggest from tonight around 22" I guess. Let her swim since I already had a limit. They were bangin this evening! swims before dark, jerks after. probably could have hit fish on swims after dark as well but my new jerkbait was getting it done!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice love that new glow jig. Glad you got into them Josh


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Saw the fish gfhteen caught, it was a pig!


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

74chrysler said:


> Saw the fish gfhteen caught, it was a pig!


Nice meeting you last night! Fish was actually 24" I measured again when I got home, every inch counts right? Funny thing was she never once made my drag ring at all just a very slow steady tug.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah looked like bigger than 23 for sure. 

Just finished cleaning my eyes from last night. they all were stuffed to the gills with food but you could tell it had been in their stomach a day or more. the biggest i cleaned a 19" had 7 3inch shad in it. the smaller 16 inch fish all had no shad but 1 to 4 inch bluegill and one was full of 3-4 inch yellow perch! Its interesting because I noticed the schools of shad were suspended out deep and not really near the bank last night so I guess that puts all the poor panfish fry up on the ledges on the menu.


----------



## CrappieCraver (Mar 29, 2015)

fishslim said:


> Well have been chasing the eyes as much as possible lately and had some quality size,fish show up.
> A week ago Thursday I had a awesome evening bite at 2 central Ohio lakes. First was on Big Joshy swims before dark then right at dark switched to a Rogue Lime crush jerk and couple casts in after pulling bait down and letting it set there I made a Suttle pull of bait barely moving it and felt that suction type bite of a good fish. 24" fat girl took it front hook first in mouth. Got pic of her and phone rang had to move on wife called into work. Dreaded leaving there was good fish moving thru that area.
> Soooooo on way home pouting and wife calls back canceled you can still fish almost turned around went back but was much closer to home so headed to a area at Alum that has seen a lot of fishermen and fish no one was there so decide to fish it. Decided to rig only a Big Joshy J5 swim and work the area thoroughly.
> First area pretty quick get a hard strike on big swim was a very healthy 23" eye then abut later a 21 1/2" eye choking on the Slimsbait colored J5.
> ...


I'm in the alum and Delaware lake area (no saugeye in Delaware) but I'm new to saugeye fishing, any tips or hotspots that would help make my trips more productive?


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Big Joshy said:


> yeah looked like bigger than 23 for sure.
> 
> Just finished cleaning my eyes from last night. they all were stuffed to the gills with food but you could tell it had been in their stomach a day or more. the biggest i cleaned a 19" had 7 3inch shad in it. the smaller 16 inch fish all had no shad but 1 to 4 inch bluegill and one was full of 3-4 inch yellow perch! Its interesting because I noticed the schools of shad were suspended out deep and not really near the bank last night so I guess that puts all the poor panfish fry up on the ledges on the menu.


I love using 2-4" bluegill as bait for Saugeye. Works like a charm!


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Dana.Birrell said:


> I love using 2-4" bluegill as bait for Saugeye. Works like a charm!


All the big eyes I've been cleaning lately from Buckeye have been full of small gills and crappie. Like 5 per nice fish.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Gill profile swim.... hmm, wonder if anyone can make that?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

ying6 said:


> Gill profile swim.... hmm, wonder if anyone can make that?


Hmm I got some of those. Did good during the summer for me, maybe I should try that color for eyes!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

ying6 said:


> Gill profile swim.... hmm, wonder if anyone can make that?


Keitech Swing Impact Fat Bluegill Flash. You can pick these up at Field & Stream.

Edit to post: P.S. I realize your comments were probably directed to Big Joshy, but until then!


----------

